# Making Apache and/or PHP aware of web proxy



## Dum_Dum (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi,

I have a system in which Apache is on an intranet behind a firewall. The firewall does NOT permit HTTP/HTTPS traffic except from the web proxy. All users must direct HTTP requests via the proxy.

How do I make Apache 2.x or PHP 5.x aware of the existence of this proxy? Some applications, such as Drupal, have improved functionality when they can make HTTP requests to update etc.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2009)

That feature is available in php 5.x:

http://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=6701


----------

